# 2014 Nissan Altima Code B26E9 - i-key system error



## hsapori (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey guys,

I have a 2014 2.5 SL Nissan Altima.

Im having a problem with it after i coded a new key. The i-key system error message showed up on display and when i scan it shows the code B26E9.

Here is the error description.
"If DTC B26E9 is displayed with DTC B2609, first perform the trouble diagnosis for DTC B2609. BCM requests lock to steering lock unit, then steering lock unit transmits a recognition signal to BCM, but steering lock unit remains unlocked. "

Already tried to erase and code both keys but the error persists. 

Dealer wants to replace the entire steering system. 

has anyone here ever had this problem ?

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What was the reason for a new mechanical key? Your car uses a keyless system FOB to start the engine. The mechanical key doesn't even have to be in the FOB to start the engine. It looks like maybe the coding process wasn't performed properly. The older altimas had the ignition switch in the steering column. The late model altimas like yours used the new electronic starting system that uses the start button on the dash. There's no reason to replace the steering column because there's no dependence to the starting system.


----------

